# Boba Fett: A Star Wars Story (TBA)



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 24, 2018)

> *'Star Wars': Boba Fett Movie in the Works With James Mangold (Exclusive)*
> 
> The hunt is on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 24, 2018)

inb4 Boba Fett is a transgender clone sexually attracted to porgs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 24, 2018)

This is fucking lame lol


----------



## Pocalypse (May 24, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 24, 2018)

i dont mind more SW spin-offs at all, but always thought Fett is overrated

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 24, 2018)

Meh, interests me more than a Han Solo or even an Obi Wan spin-off...although I feel it comes down to what kind of movie it is.

Bobba Fett was designed after Clint Eastwood's 'Man with No Name' persona, so it should stylistically play out like a Spaghetti Western. I'm always down for those...especially when they take place IN SPACE. But seriously...too many God damned spin offs.


----------



## Mider T (May 24, 2018)

An uninteresting character...I'll watch it though.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)




----------



## MShadows (May 25, 2018)

I never saw the hype behind Boba Fett. He was a silent assassin that got fucked in the lamest fashion.

He got more exposure and development as a kid, but that's about it. 

No feats worthy of the greatest bounty hunter title.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 25, 2018)

MShadows said:


> I never saw the hype behind Boba Fett. He was a silent assassin that got fucked in the lamest fashion.
> 
> He got more exposure and development as a kid, but that's about it.
> 
> No feats worthy of the greatest bounty hunter title.



He looks cool and had no problems talking back to Vader. Unfortunately, his character existed to be a gag, just as Snoke existed to be a red herring. Apparently the EU brought him back.

I'm not hostile to the idea of bringing him back, as he is a popular character and is different from the other spin-off characterizations...as long as Disney doesn't defang him.


----------



## Atlas (May 25, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Meh, interests me more than a Han Solo or even an *Obi Wan spin-off*...although I feel it comes down to what kind of movie it is.
> 
> Bobba Fett was designed after Clint Eastwood's 'Man with No Name' persona, so it should stylistically play out like a Spaghetti Western. I'm always down for those...especially when they take place IN SPACE. But seriously...too many God damned spin offs.



Blasphemy.


----------



## Aeternus (May 26, 2018)

Another spin-off, huh? Who's next?


----------



## Bluebeard (May 26, 2018)

Boba Fett could be good.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 26, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> He looks cool and had no problems talking back to Vader.



Motti also talked back to Vader but I don't see him getting his own film.

I guess wearing a helmet and a jetpack is super duper cool to make a film out of someone who hasn't done shit. Seriously Boba Fett is overrated as hell. I don't mind seeing him appearing in films but sure as hell doesn't deserve his own film.

This is taking the milking territory to new heights.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Motti also talked back to Vader but I don't see him getting his own film.
> 
> I guess wearing a helmet and a jetpack is super duper cool to make a film out of someone who hasn't done shit. Seriously Boba Fett is overrated as hell. I don't mind seeing him appearing in films but sure as hell doesn't deserve his own film.
> 
> This is taking the milking territory to new heights.



Who the fuck is Motti?

And that is why he doesn't get his own film. Not disagreeing with you though overall, as Bobba Fett is really just a cool design of a character. 



Eternal Dreamer said:


> Another spin-off, huh? Who's next?



I hear Weazel is getting his own spin-off film.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 26, 2018)

Finally, Boba Fett has his own film! Unlike Han, who did not need his own film, Boba Fett definitely does, so I am very excited about this.

I only hope that this film shows Fett escaping from the Sarlacc, so that his story will not end in such an anticlimactic manner.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2018)

Yeah if he gets his own spin-off, it NEEDS to be a sequel, not a prequel. If it's a prequel, it would be hard to engage in it knowing how Bobba goes out like a little bitch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 27, 2018)

Next up:

Space Janitor: A Star Wars Story




Star wars fucking sucks!!!


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2018)

Never got the obsession with Fett. He does in a lame way too. Star wars is about to be buried by Disney and their obsession with yearly releases.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 27, 2018)

Waaay too late and the people in charge of it sound pretty boring. Anyways what a way to throw your current movie under the bus...


----------



## Aeternus (May 27, 2018)

We are lucky Leia's story was pretty much covered in the prequels because we would definitely get one otherwise lol


----------



## Gabe (May 27, 2018)

Instead of this they should do a Vader movie of him haunting Jedi between episode 3 and 4. Based on the current comic that has been great.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2018)

Nah. Vader is overdone at this point. Maul tho?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 27, 2018)

Sometimes Yoda is brought up about a possible prequel spin-off before he trained all the Jedi.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2018)

Sit through a whole movie of a green creature talking like this..I can not

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2018)

Boba Fett isn’t that interesting.

And I think these Star Wars films are starting to turn people off.  Disney turning people off way quicker than Lucas ever did.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Boba Fett isn’t that interesting.
> 
> And I think these Star Wars films are starting to turn people off.  Disney turning people off way quicker than Lucas ever did.


I think they're exposing how weak most of these characters are .


----------



## Aeternus (May 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> And I think these Star Wars films are starting to turn people off.  Disney turning people off way quicker than Lucas ever did.


They are just putting out way too much stuff. And not even that good really. And to think that there are also two more trilogies planned. God knows how many spin-offs they are going to announce in the future.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 27, 2018)

I'm looking forward to the Porg spin-offs....

lol, I meant that in jest, but then I remembered the Ewok movies and how traumatic that experience was. They spend the whole f@cking movie trying to rescue those parents, only for everyone to die early in the sequel...WTF?! I expect my Porg spin-offs to be equally mean spirited. 

Like, maybe Jar Jar shows up and they slowly eat him alive, tasting every...juicy...morsel!


----------



## Aeternus (May 28, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> the Ewok movies


There was an Ewok movie?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2018)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> There was an Ewok movie?



Two of them, in fact.


----------



## Garcher (May 28, 2018)

This movie is not canon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sit through a whole movie of a green creature talking like this..I can not




listening to Yoda talk is awesome 

+ he is a good troll and fighter 


so cancel the Boba Shitt and gimme the green gremlin spin off

Reactions: Old 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2018)

also make a SW movie similar to this 

 Vader + Emperor interaction in there

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Aeternus (May 28, 2018)

I can only imagine the reactions when they announce a Holdo movie or something next


----------



## Fang (May 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Boba Fett isn’t that interesting.
> 
> And I think these Star Wars films are starting to turn people off.  Disney turning people off way quicker than Lucas ever did.



Because they are heavily using identity politics in them. MCU doesn't have this issue despite being brainless CGI heavy epilepsy seizure fests and are pumped out almost twice a year. When you take out the simple escapism and turn a franchise known for being a space opera sci-fi/fantasy swashbuckling series into social-political identity bullshit, its going to turn off people. Also more importantly, Star Wars movies were milestones of pop culture events, a once in a lifetime sort of thing with the OT and PT. Disney wants to replicate what they've been doing the last 10 years with the Marvel Cinematic Universe starting with Iron-Man and Feige, a long time fan of the comics knew exactly how to helm it to bring in new fans without alienating the comic book nerds.

Kathleen Kennedy has done the exact opposite of that.

It really doesn't take a genius to understand why these movies are getting more diluted reception and lower box office profits.


----------



## The World (May 28, 2018)

star wars? more like SJW

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2018)

Star Wars is dog feces level right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2018)

What the hell can you even do in a Boba Fett movie. The dude barely talks, is humorless,  has no friends or family and wears a mask 99% of the time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What the hell can you even do in a Boba Fett movie. The dude barely talks, is humorless,  has no friends or family and wears a mask 99% of the time.



They can go the "Dredd" route...although I suspect a "Judge Dredd" route is more likely, if anyone gets what I'm referring to. lol.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What the hell can you even do in a Boba Fett movie. The dude barely talks, is humorless,  has no friends or family and wears a mask 99% of the time.


So does Robocop...Are you seriously gonna sit there and tell me Robocop isn't awesome?


----------



## Aeternus (May 30, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> They can go the "Dredd" route...although I suspect a "Judge Dredd" route is more likely, if anyone gets what I'm referring to. lol.


If you are talking about the Stalone movie, I actually kind of liked it.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 31, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> They can go the "Dredd" route...although I suspect a "Judge Dredd" route is more likely, if anyone gets what I'm referring to. lol.



No way. I told you, and i’m always right about everything, that Star Wars right now is one big hot turd.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 31, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> So does Robocop...Are you seriously gonna sit there and tell me Robocop isn't awesome?



Robocop is fucking hilarious. FOH with comparing him to Boba Fett.


----------



## Glued (Jun 1, 2018)

Too many Star Wars movies.

Its becoming as tiresome as death and taxes.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 18, 2018)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 18, 2018)

The new TORtantic.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 18, 2018)

Never got why people liked him.
He is boring and never accomplished much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 18, 2018)

Because he looks cool.

And also because his dad has a great video game that was released right before AOTC which was great and the tons of comics and novels focused on him gave him a lot of bad-ass and cool moments. The Jeter written Fett Trilogy (pre-Disney) is absolutely top tier writing. It manages to explain his *then* recovery from the Sarlaac, keep him in-character, show off how dangerous the most deadly bounty hunter in the galaxy was without wanking him or making him more then what he is.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 18, 2018)

People who read the comics are the minority, though.
Most (like me) just know him from the movies.


----------



## Fang (Jun 18, 2018)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> People who read the comics are the minority, though.
> Most (like me) just know him from the movies.



Its a large minority though. Before Disney bought Lucas Films/Lucas Arts from Lucas, Forbes very accurately estimated the total worth of the entire company (99% coming from Star Wars) being about $28-30 billion USD in 2012. Of that revenue, almost $3 billion comes from novels alone which have next to no advertisements. Only book series under Lucas Star Wars that ever had a major ad campaign was the New Jedi Order that had Mark Hamill literally reprise his role in a voice over for the Vector Prime novel of the NJO series which lasted about 6 years from 1999 to 2004/2005.

So to put that in perspective, the EU books which have had next to no marketing or advertising compared to the shit ton of video games, had way more revenue generated then their video game counterparts.

The minority that puts that money into the franchise is fairly sizable.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 19, 2018)

Saw that. Also witnessed this shit first hand in local supermarkets and toy stores in my area. They are bleeding money out the asshole TFA stuff as well as TLJ and R1 ones are bloating those shelves. Talk about not knowing your markets.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2018)

I saw a few Rose toys in the mark-down sections of my grocery store. Made me think of you guys, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 20, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Too many Star Wars movies.
> 
> Its becoming as tiresome as death and taxes.


It could work if they were good and took more postive risks.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> It could work if they were good and took more postive risks.


The diehard fans are complaining about the risks, they want a rehashed version of the same old thing.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 20, 2018)

Mider T said:


> The diehard fans are complaining about the risks, they want a rehashed version of the same old thing.


Based on?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Based on?


The outrage over the prequels and recent movies.


----------



## Fang (Jun 20, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Based on?



Based on nothing. He's talking out of his ass as usual.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 20, 2018)

Mider T said:


> The diehard fans are complaining about the risks, they want a rehashed version of the same old thing.


TFA was a rehash nearly beat for beat of some famous Star Wars movie...hmm, can't seem to remember the name 

then TLJ takes everything great about ESB and RotJ but _subverts our expectations_™ by making it complete, nonsensical dogshit.

It is possibly the greatest single troll of the 21st century.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Fang (Jun 20, 2018)

RAGING BONER said:


> TFA was a rehash nearly beat for beat of some famous Star Wars movie...hmm, can't seem to remember the name
> 
> then TLJ takes everything great about ESB and RotJ but _subverts our expectations_™ by making it complete, nonsensical dogshit.
> 
> It is possibly the greatest single troll of the 21st century.



You could say this if it was planned by Rian to be intentionally as shit as possible but he did this whole "subervision" bullshit because he's a fucking hack who reverses himself again at the very end of TLJ.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 20, 2018)

Mider T said:


> The outrage over the prequels and recent movies.


Would you say those things had even average stewardship? People were quite open toward the SW video games.



Fang said:


> Based on nothing. He's talking out of his ass as usual.



My ass >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> KK management.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 20, 2018)

Fang once called me 'bland', but I swear his posts go through a weekly loop.I have to check the dates to be sure I didn't accidentally stumble upon a long dead thread. 

You guys have been saying the exact same things since the movie came out last year. Is Star Wars news really that slow right now? Kamal, come up with something offensive again to give people something different to talk about.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 22, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Fang once called me 'bland', but I swear his posts go through a weekly loop.I have to check the dates to be sure I didn't accidentally stumble upon a long dead thread.
> 
> You guys have been saying the exact same things since the movie came out last year. Is Star Wars news really that slow right now? Kamal, come up with something offensive again to give people something different to talk about.


I also called you bland and clueless, and dont you forget that. ph

Also 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 CANNED!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 22, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> I also called you bland and clueless, and dont you forget that. ph
> 
> Also
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah but you're Soygetsu. I'm pretty sure even you don't take anything you say seriously. But that's okay, you're adorable anyway.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 25, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah but you're Soygetsu. I'm pretty sure even you don't take anything you say seriously. But that's okay, you're adorable anyway.


Better I am getsu than Washed Horror.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Better I am getsu than Washed Horror.



Well, I do prefer bathing before I make you into my little debate bitch. Cleanliness is next to godliness.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 25, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Well, I do prefer bathing before I make you into my little debate bitch. Cleanliness is next to godliness.


but for that you would have to be winning the debates, instead of getting pwned my little hack.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 25, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Well, I do prefer bathing before I make you into my little debate bitch. Cleanliness is next to godliness.


Make your case why you are you a Konoha Theatre Debate king?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> but for that you would have to be winning the debates, instead of getting pwned my little hack.



They have already been won. You're loss was determined the moment you decided to lock horns with me. In fact, I didn't even need to even respond. Your posts alone would cost you the argument for me. Also, Washed Horror? Can't you be a little more creative? I'd expect something like MartialHorrorDisneyWhore or some shit like that. 



The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Make your case why you are you a Konoha Theatre Debate king?



I don't consider myself a debate King. You can usually tell who the loser of a debate is when they start digging for personal attacks as a way to detour out of the topic.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 25, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> They have already been won. You're loss was determined the moment you decided to lock horns with me. In fact, I didn't even need to even respond. Your posts alone would cost you the argument for me. Also, Washed Horror? Can't you be a little more creative? I'd expect something like MartialHorrorDisneyWhore or some shit like that.


What kind of explanation is this? 
You literally went butthurt triggered because you couldnt prove that TLJ was good. Because you got COMPLETELY BTFO! The fact that you continue to be triggered AND EVEN backpedal is the legacy of that pwning that you got on the debate.





> I don't consider myself a debate King. You can usually tell who the loser of a debate is when they start digging for personal attacks as a way to detour out of the topic.


Pe-Personal attacks?




The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Make your case why you are you a Konoha Theatre Debate king?


He thinks he won the "debate about tlj"


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> What kind of explanation is this?
> You literally went butthurt triggered because you couldnt prove that TLJ was good. Because you got COMPLETELY BTFO! The fact that you continue to be triggered AND EVEN backpedal is the legacy of that pwning that you got on the debate.
> 
> 
> ...



Our debates went like this. 

Me: *Point about TLJ*

You: "You're such a soyboy. Maybe if you didn't love soy so much you'd be successful"

Yeah, that's definitely winning. Most of your arguments were just lifted from 4-Chan. 



Even if I was 100% wrong about TLJ, you were so adorably bad at this that I still would've come out on top. Personally, I think you enjoy the new Star Wars films and might even be a fan of TLJ, you just enjoy being part of a bandwagon and trolling people. It's the only way one can explain you throwing around so much terminology that you clearly did not understand.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 25, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2018)

Suigetsu and MartialHorror should stop flirting with each other and just have sex already.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 28, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Our debates went like this.
> 
> Me: *Point about TLJ*
> 
> ...


This is the most sad and petty bait that I have ever seen.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Suigetsu and MartialHorror should stop flirting with each other and just have sex already.





Suigetsu said:


> This is the most sad and petty bait that I have ever seen.



Soygetsu is Tsundere?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2018)

@Sennin of Hardwork you might as well lock this thread (to save the typical SW backlash) but don't trash it, if it gets revived in a few years I'll let you know and you can unlock it.  Or whoever is mod of this section at that time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 27, 2018)

Disney incapable of making something that's actually cool because they don't want to make villain movies? What a shocker.

Lucas, come back.


----------

